# New 130g, Need aquascaping help.



## q8vw (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello guys,
I'm new to the aquascaping thing, I've kept small planted tanks before, and now i want to try the cichlid adventure, I do plan to keep lake malawi cichlids really like their colors and the size.

My tank is 47" x 23" x 33" which is about 130 gallons of water, A DIY steel stand + sump is 33g.
-Beananimal overflow system. 
-Return pump is Sicce Syncra Silent (5.0) - rated @ 1321gph, At the high of my tank the return rate will be about 7x of the tank volume.

I've collected some large rocks, will try to do an aquascape with them, but i don't know from where to start, any links or tips will be appreciated :roll:













Sorry for the low quality pictures, used my mobile...

So does the rocks seems large? most of them is 1x1 feet not larger than that. Also i do plan to use Pool filter sand instead of gravel since my overflow box is on the top i don't think the pool sand is going to make it until the sump..

Need some help links/tips/ideas please share them :thumb:

Thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Which type of Malawi are you going to keep? A couple of those rocks would work for haps and peacocks. If you want mbuna I would use a bunch of smaller rocks as well to make lots of fish-sized crevices for them to swim through and hide in.


----------



## q8vw (Mar 12, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> Which type of Malawi are you going to keep? A couple of those rocks would work for haps and peacocks. If you want mbuna I would use a bunch of smaller rocks as well to make lots of fish-sized crevices for them to swim through and hide in.


After and reading some articles about the fish size, behavior , i will go with Mbuna cichlids, i will bring more small rocks of the same type, and try to make caves for the fish to hide and tunnels to swim through.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

You can look through this thread and see if something catches your eye.

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=177546


----------



## q8vw (Mar 12, 2013)

JimA said:


> You can look through this thread and see if something catches your eye.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=4&t=177546


Great link, lots awesome tanks and ideas..

Thank you.


----------



## q8vw (Mar 12, 2013)

Brought some more rocks today, as for Mbuna tank how much should i put space between rocks and glass? 5 inch is enough for them to play with the sand?

Here is a picture of the new small rocks that I brought





Going to try to arrange them so they look good. Any tip/comments welcome =)


----------



## q8vw (Mar 12, 2013)

Any good guys?

1st try =)


----------



## skins4431 (Jul 20, 2011)

Just wondering if you tried to put them in like you had them stacked on the table at first. It might not look too bad. Might have to move a couple but that's my 2 cents..


----------



## q8vw (Mar 12, 2013)

skins4431 said:


> Just wondering if you tried to put them in like you had them stacked on the table at first. It might not look too bad. Might have to move a couple but that's my 2 cents..


I'm trying to aquascape using the "Rule of thirds" with one focal point.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I like how you have the equipment setup, and i love those overflows


----------



## q8vw (Mar 12, 2013)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> I like how you have the equipment setup, and i love those overflows


to be honest, its my first time to drill tank and do the plumping, its running deadly silent and the main siphon is handling the sicce pump 5.0 (1321gph) with only 1/4 open,, maybe i can push +2000gph through the sump,

Next time when i start new tank, I'm going to make everything hidden, But for now i'm going to cover the steel stand with wooden doors with Neodymium magnets to be easy to take of to do maintenance.


----------



## q8vw (Mar 12, 2013)

I Guess I'm done for tonight (+3 GMT), and this is the result, any thoughts?







going to buy pool filter sand tomorrow morning :thumb:


----------



## q8vw (Mar 12, 2013)

FPS is added (100 lbs), Now waiting for fish-less nitrogen cycle to be completed...

I'm going to hide the plumbing by adding a piece of black acrylic or something on the bracer of the tank above the overflow box + outlet, it will create shadow.



Now i need to think about how to stock Mbuna cichlids for my 130 gallon, Really need some help into this, I've read somewhere there is male/female ratio that i have to take care of... Any tips?

Thanks.


----------



## toddnkaya (Apr 27, 2013)

There is a lot of information in the library on this.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/s ... inners.php
Good luck,
Todd


----------

